# Wilton, ND - 2nd Annual Delta Waterfowl Banquet



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Where: Wilton, ND - Town Hall

When: Feb. 4, 2005

When: Social hour - 5:30 - 6:30 Dinner - 7:00 p.m.

Contact Info: Scott @ 888-987-3695 or e-mail: [email protected]

For more info about Delta Waterfowl: www.deltawaterfowl.org


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I will do my best to be there but you have to promise not to bid on the same decoy I am this year. Man that thing would have looked great in my house!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Chop,

I didn't know you were bidding on the decoy... I admit, it looks nice! They will have at least a dozen decorative decoys at the banquet this year.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yeah I did not realize it until my wife asked about midway through.

I have to say to everyone if you did not go last year you missed a great event. Hell I would have gone for the desert alone. Not sure what those little pies are called Krugas or Kugas or something like that but I think I ate 4 or 5 of them. The meat was great as well and there was no shortage of food. Plenty of stuff to win or bid on. If the roads were not so crappy that night I could have had a few beers and let Sarah get us back home. I think it was almost 4 hours to get back due to the conditions.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Like you said Chop, it should be a good time! :wink:

I think a lot of the Grand Forks Delta guys are planning on coming down for the event and follow up the event with a little ice fishing...

Should be fun!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Madison, Hustad, 4Curl, others...

If you need tickets give me a ring and I'll take care of everything...

Tickets: $20.00

A lot of guys from Grand Forks are coming to the event! If you want to meet some of those guys, talk about ducks, and support Delta...

:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Put me down for a ticket.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Put me down too.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have you guys down for a ticket! The tickets are $20 and can be paid for at the door or you can drop the money off at the office.

Thanks guys,

Scott


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have recieved a lot of phone call for the event... It should be a great time. If you still would like to come and need a ticket, please call Karl @ the Sportsman's Bar in Wilton.

Karl: 701-734-6465

or

Tim: 701-220-3994


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I might join with Chop to come down... but where can I buy ticket?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Put me down for a ticket Scotty.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Fishunt,

If you need a ticket send me a PM.

I need your full name and mailing address! Tickets are $20 and you can pick them up at the door.

Keep me posted,

Scott

GB3, I will save you a ticket! See if any of the other guys from Fargo want to come too.

It should be a good time! The guys from Grand Forks are coming down for the banquet and if a few from Minot - Fargo come to it will be a really good time.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

It's coming soon guys/gals! See you Sat. in Wilton, ND!

Looks like it's going to be a solid event and most of all everyone should have fun.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Ok, it is Tuesday so that makes it three days and a wake up until the Wilton Banquet. It will be great to meet some new peope, and say hello to those I know. See you all there. This almost kinda feels like the opening morning of goose season :beer: .

Oh, Porchop dont forget to grab your DVD's and I have a package of goose jerkey for you too :lol: .

Ima870man


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Wow, my spelling needs to improve. Well anyways, see you there Porkchop and all the rest of the people too! It will be a great time.

Ima870man


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The Wilton Delta Waterfowl committee hosted a fantastic banquet last night - Congrats!

Special thanks for those committee members and guests/members who helped make this event a success...

Hope everyone made it home safe!


----------

